# New to thyroid issue, high TPO and normal others?



## abufish (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this thyroid issue. I'm 32 years old. I would say I don't have any symptom, but as I learned more I realize that always have low heart rate, low body temperature, low blood pressure (90/60) ever since my teen years. And constipation, too. After I had my first baby there was a period of time I probably had low blood sugar, shaky hands and sweats when hungry, don't know if related.

Anyway my family doctor ran some thyroid test when I had annual check up, my nutritionist suggested TPO so family doc ordered it. The result came back, I have elevated TPO:

TSH: 0.862 (ref: 0.358 - 3.8) 
Free T3: 2.69 (ref: 2.18 - 3.98) 
Free T4: 1.2 (ref: 0.76 - 1.46) 
TPO Thyroid perox ab 81.3 (ref: 0 - 9.0)

My family doctor said my TPO suggested Hashimoto's but my TSH is good, so I should be ok... Well but the antibodies are there, that means my body is attacking my thyroid and I need to do something,.. right?

I read that low TSH suggest hyperthyroidism, but I really don't have much symptom... I started gluten free last week, should I avoid crucifirous vegetables?

Do any of you have similar lab or experience? Thank you for any suggestions~

Amy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

abufish said:


> Hi, I'm new to this thyroid issue. I'm 32 years old. I would say I don't have any symptom, but as I learned more I realize that always have low heart rate, low body temperature, low blood pressure (90/60) ever since my teen years. And constipation, too. After I had my first baby there was a period of time I probably had low blood sugar, shaky hands and sweats when hungry, don't know if related.
> 
> Anyway my family doctor ran some thyroid test when I had annual check up, my nutritionist suggested TPO so family doc ordered it. The result came back, I have elevated TPO:
> 
> ...


While your TSH is low, I note that your Free T3 is below the mid-range (3.08) of the range give by your lab and your Free T4 is only slightly above (1.11) the mid-range given by your lab.

For that reason, I suspect hyper and these 2 antibodies for there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites.

Ask your doc to run these, please...............................

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

With your TSH where it is at, we normally would expect to see the FREES much higher in the range.

Also, an ultra-sound would be a very very good idea.

I am gluten-free but I forage on any and all veggies except for soy products. Raw or cooked; I eat it all!

Did doc check your glucose?

Thanks for adding the ranges!!! That was thoughtful of you!


----------



## abufish (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you Andros, it made a lot of sense to me. It was scary when I first started people's story here about thyroid issue, but also a reminder how important it is to take good care of yourself.

Thank you, I'll see if my doctor can order those tests for me, or maybe I should go see an endo? Hmm...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

abufish said:


> Thank you Andros, it made a lot of sense to me. It was scary when I first started people's story here about thyroid issue, but also a reminder how important it is to take good care of yourself.
> 
> Thank you, I'll see if my doctor can order those tests for me, or maybe I should go see an endo? Hmm...


You don't really need an endo right now. If you have a good repoire with your current, stick with him or her. For the time being.


----------

